# President's car



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my latest project, a model of the Harper's private car. Al Harper is the owner and president of the Durango and Silverton Narrow Gage RR. I have been privileged to ride in this car several times and to photograph and measure it in order to make the model. The model is not up to the standard the has been set by Doc with his private car but IMHO is not bad for a bashed AMS coach. I started by removing and completely disassembling the body. The side walls were discarded and new ones built using layers of scribed styrene on the outside, 1/16 inch plywood middle layer and 1/32 basswood paneling on the inside.

Side Wall










Side Wall with window opening trim and rail under the windows made of basswood.










I used the original end walls but considerably modified them. The mounting lugs, door hinges and springs were removed. The rear wall had the round moldings removed and saved to use on the back ends of the side walls and the large windows on each side of the door added. The doors were hinged using dollhouse hinges, dollhouse knobs and paneling was added. The paint was removed from the hand rail to reveal the brass.










The doors and frames painted and the wood trim on the new windows.









Wood paneling on the inside of the rear end wall, front wall not yet paneled.









I modified the truck pivots by soldering a piece of brass to the threaded rod so it could sit inside the frame and not need the screw through the floor.









The metal floor was discarded and replaced with one made of 1/16 plywood which was covered with 1/32 basswood planking. Unfortunately I did not get a photo of this before gluing it to the frame and adding other parts. However it is visible in later photos.

More to come.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Winn, 

Nice work it is looking good already, which car is Al's - it does not look like either of the rental ones on the D&S site? 

Thanks for the photo's 

On something completly different - How did the Mason go at Diamondhead please?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Now on to some interior parts. I did not mention in the first part of this that all the plastic to wood joints are glued with superglue, the plastic to palstic parts with styrene glue, the large wood joints with Titebond III and the trim with superglue. The interior walls are all made of 1/16 ply with 1/32 trim moldings. The trim was painted or stained before cutting to length and installing. Here are some views of the interior walls. 

The bedroom walls with closet and vanity. the door does not open and is missing the knob in this photo. 









The end wall of the parlor with bathroom enclosure attached. 









The Pullman compartment showing the seats and overhead pull down bunk. 









This view shows the inside of the roof. I removed all the bosses on the inside and the vents on the outside. The vents will be replaced as needed after their required placement is determined. The Sureform tool proved very handy in removing the bosses.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait to see the finished car. Good detail. later RJD


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,

You're kidding - right? That's going to be one fantastic car. Private cars are a real challange. Thank God for the availability of the new coaches. I wish I had them back when. It would have made my project go a lot faster. Your work is amazing.

Doc


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Well c**p, it did it to me again, dumped my post down the toilet! Thanks guys, for the kind comments. Peter, the Bogie ran fairly well at DH but still needs some tinkering. The timming is not quite right and I am still chasing steam leaks. I also want to do some experimenting on keeping more of the heat in the flue rather than in the smoke box. Al's car only runs on special occasions such as when he has guests, on the Presidential special during Railfest and on the volunteer appreciation train. As a volunteer I have been able to ride it several times. 

Here goes some more parts. 

The Pullman seats and toilet. 









Bathroom with Pullman compartment behind. 









The stove with paneled front wall shown. Al's car has a microwave but I took the liberty of back dating to a coal stove. I'm not sure if this is a proper cook stove for a rail car but it is as close as I could find on the internet. There were lots of pot belly heating stoves. 









Kitchen cabinets 









Overall shots of the kitchen. 

















Well I hope it goes through this time.


----------



## CCRM (Sep 23, 2008)

where did you get the stove, pots and sink? Also did you custom build the cabinets? they look great


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris, Thanks. I made the stove from pictures I got off the internet, it is mostly a couple of blocks of wood with doors of 1/32 basswood and hardware made from paper clips and shirt pins. The kitchen sink is part of a bubble pack painted with gun metal paint, the bathroom sink is the end of a make-up brush handle and the bedroom sink is a pan from the set of pans I got at Hobby Lobby. The pans on the stove are from the same set. The cabinets are made from 1/16 plywood with doors made from 1/32 basswood and more pins for knobs. 

Here are some more pictures. 

These 3 photos are the floor plan starting from the parlor in the rear and going to the Pullman compartment, bath and bedroom in the middle to the kitchen in the front. 

























This is a view of the right side before installing the wall. 









The back of the car showing the back wall inset and the observation platform. The stock railing will be replaced with a fancy one which includes side gates as on the prototype. 









The right side as it now stands. The wood trim on the roof is 1/32 basswood. The clerestory windows were removed and will be cut down so that they can be inserted into the openings instead of stuck on the inside as they came from the factory. 









Still to do: 
Make and install 17 side windows and install clerestory glass 
Touch up paint 
Make bed for the bedroom 
Make or buy chairs for the parlor and observation platform 
Find a rug for the parlor 
Make drapes for the windows 
Install chandeliers and wall lamps 
Make observation platform railing 
Make and install cieling paper using photos of prototype and add wood trim 
Make name plate 
Apply decals 

There probably won't be much progress for a while as I will be traveling.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Where'd you find the loo? 

Later, 

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kevin, The loo is carved out of a piece of pine and painted with white spray paint. The seat and lid are 1/16 basswood. I put a piece of thin cardboard between the bowl and the seat and also between the seat and the lid just to give a little space so they stand out better. Doesn't really make much difference since they are hardly visible even with the roof off and the window will be frosted.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks terrific Winn! Magnificent in fact! Excellent work!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, you and Doc two of a kind, always setting the bar way up there.







That's some darn good modeling, and very creative use of materials.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful work Winn


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely excellent work Winn, 
even my wife was impressed.... in order to keep her sweet with my railway modelling I often build items for her doll's house.... mostly Edwardian/Victorian era based on real items at a local National Trust property. 
Best wishes from the UK


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Winn. I was just about to restart work on the interior of my EBT Business Car #20 - but now I'm so intimidated it may not get done until 2011 !!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautifull!!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys for all the kind complements. Pete ,you certainly don't need to be intimidated, you do good stuff and all it takes is to do one little part at a time. I just try things and if I like the result it stays if not I try something else. You have a good start on #20 and we need to see the interior!!!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, 

I stumbled across this thread today and was inspired. Great detail, the whole car tells a story, thank you.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn makes it look so effortless. Don't be fooled, he has a load of modeling talent and (like all good modelers) he also has a very interesting scrap box from stuff he tried that didn't work. Talent + hard work = success!


----------



## LocoLover (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope some constructive criticism is welcome. If it's a president's car, shouldn't it have some plush carpeting somewhere, and some really shiny (as in highly waxed) hardwood floors? I could see some wear and tear on the floors in the galley (Is that right for a traiin car? I've obviously spent entirely too much of my life on ships.) But it does look great, far better than I could do. Thanks for sharing it with the rest of us. 

Bill


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
If Winn doesn't get back to you too soon it is because he is doing a little R&R on board a ship in the Caribbean. Like Vance said he has a better scrap box than I have finished models. We feel spoiled being able to drop by his work shop and get an inside scoop before the photos hit MLS. There were a lot of MLS people interested in the car at Diamondhead. 
Winn has been on Harper's president car numerous times so he has a first hand experience, I am sure he will appreciate your comments. I love his story about the other passengers questioning his sanity while he was lying on the floor taking pictures of the ceiling.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh....I'll bet _that_ was a sight!! Another magnificent piece of work!


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

As Wesley said, Winn is going to print "wallpaper" from his photos of the prototype to use on the ceiling. He's definitely doing the details. He mentioned that he's looking around for a Persian rug or something similar for the floors. 

Dinged pots in the kitchen? Wow, you set the bar high!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,

Have you located a rug for your car yet? I found the one I used at a local dollhouse store in N. Virginia. A well-supplied store should have hand made rugs in various sizes or be able to order them.

Here's the one I used.











Doc


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc,
You and Winn and David, Peter, Jack, Wayne, Chris, Kevin, etc, etc, etc.... have really given us something truly precious! These masterpieces are awe inspiring but the key word is "inspiring!" Thank you for sharing your creative process with us as it helps us to realize that we can aspire to better our modelling skills! It's been said that true scratchbuilding and kit bashing are becoming a dying art due to the offerings of the manufacturers being so accurate that most model railroaders want to be able to take it out of the box and run it! A dying art? No, far from it! As long as master modellers like you continue to inspire those of us coming up (Dylan comes to mind!) the "art" of our hobby will be alive and vibrant!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

sharing your creative process 
Well, thanks Steve. I'll assume I know who the 'Pete' is. 

It's really the intellectual/practical challenge that keeps me at it. I see some fancy railings and I want to see if they can be reproduced and look good. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wish I _had_ some of your railings to make an observation car! I've tried working with that wire stuff and it's_ hard!!







_ I'm slowly getting better but it's never going to be one of my strengths!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I had some of your railings to make an observation car! I've tried working with that wire stuff and it's hard!! 
You are not kidding. I've been scratching my head for months - even tried bending some 1/32 x 1/16 brass strip. But with 4 railings and 6 gates to make, it wasn't a pleasant prospect.

But, like I said, you have to get creative! I made a jig to solder the outer square frame, which was pretty simple. And I found some white-metal railings on a UK coach at GRS UK, so I asked if they'd sell me a set. They did, and with a bit of cutting and soldering, here's the result. It will have to do until we get some cast EBT #20 railings. Whaddya think?


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it looks great, Pete! Once they're painted, they'll look just like the injection-molded "professional" ones, only they'll be exclusive to you. Awesome!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You see! _There _is some really nice modelling!! That's on a whole different level than I will ever hope to attain! (That's not self-deprecation, it's simply the plain truth!) Beautiful work as always and yes, it _is _inspiring!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm finally back home for a while from wandering the western Caribbean, Texas and Colorado. I received an E-mail from someone asking about chandeliers. Unfortunately I lost it and forgot the name. Who ever it was I hope you read this. The lights that you asked about were used by "Doc" in his private car. See the thread a little farther down in this forum. I found them listed in WWW.mountainminiatures.com under 1/2 scale lighting. 

To all of you showing an interest in this project, Thanks for the kind words and support. 

Bill, The prototype is carpeted through out. If ican't find something to use as carpet I will use some throw rugs. Peter Bunce sent me a bunch of possibilities.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, 

I'm the one that sent the e-mail about the lamps. Thank you.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have finally gotten a little work done. The clerestory windows are installed and I am working on the observation platform railing. First I made a jig to bend the curly-ques. It is simply a block of wood with two nails at the required spacing.

Bending jig










Then I made a jig to hold the pieces in place while soldering.










After soldering the scrolls to the center vertical rail the side verticals were held in place with the edges of the soldering jig.









Here is what the center sections look like.









That is all for now, I need to get some more 1/16 X .015 brass strips.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Winn, that is a great idea for a jig. I'm gona use it


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Winn, 

Nice work with those jigs they will help enormously. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

First I made a jig to bend the curly-ques. 
Winn, luvverly curlies on the railings. I suspect I could use the same technique to improve my EBT #20 railings, as there's no way I'm going to make actual models of them. 

Incidentally, I went to Michaels Crafts looking for something to use as mirrors in the bathroom. I found a silvered sheet - looks like mylar on card - which is very reflective. It cost me


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, and I'm glad you found my post useful, that's the whole idea here. The curly-ques and all the interior parts are made from 1/16 X .015 brass strip, the top and bottom rails are 1/32 X 1/8, the end posts are from the original railing and the rest of the posts are 1/16 dia. rod. I used a heat sink paste on the parts which were already soldered to keep them from falling apart when making additional solder joints. 

Pete, that mirror material looks great, if you would send me your address I would love to have some. I bought a package of three dollhouse mirrors with frames at HobbyLobby, only one was small enough to use. 

I got some more work done today. Here is a picture of the proto observation platform railing. 









This is my railing. 









The railing installed with the left hand gate installed and partially open. 









I still need to make and install the right hand gate. The front platform has similar railings but I haven't decided if I will model them, I may just do the gates and use the stock railing or do a simpler railing.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

be carefull 
if you go on with this, this car will become too precious to be run.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

It's like my pickup, if it is too pretty to run I don't need it!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work on the railings Winn. Your ability to solder the railings far exceeds my super glue- cheating method.

Doc


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah! Oh _man! _That turned out fantastic!! (Umm.....Winn? You wouldn't consider making a second set of those railings? Just a thought...)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

solder the railings 
Someone (Jack at Freshwater?) suggested that a resistance soldering rig would make these kind of railings easy to make. 

I have to say that Winn's railings look great - and he only had to make one curved part (about 20 times!) Plus a couple of bits of wood to hold it all together while he soldered it. 

I used a heat sink paste on the parts which were already soldered 
Never heard of 'heat sink' paste - guess it's time to Google. . 

Winn - I guess you could have made a more elaborate jig to hold it all together while you soldered the various bits? (Address on the way in a PM.)


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doc, Steve and Pete. I thought of using super glue but was afraid that it would not hold with such tiny mating surfaces. A resistance solderer would probably help. I'm using a small soldering iron (15 or 20 watts I think) and a small butane torch where things attach to the upper and lower rails. Steve, I don't think my nerves could stand another set. This morning I screwed up the second gate when I tried to solder it to the railing. Pete, the paste I am using is called THERMO-TRAP heat absorbing paste from Nu-Calgon Wholesaler, 2008 Altom Court,St. Louis, Missouri 63146. I don't remember where I bought it but it might be available from a jewelry supply place.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Everybody! This project hasn't really died, I've just had too many other things going on, but I'm back at least for a while. Here is my latest progress. First I had to make 17 windows. I tried to make all the window openings the same but they turned out just enough different that each window had to be fitted seperately. The windows are made up in layers with 2 pieces of clear plastic and numerous little frame pieces all stuck together with super glue. 

Here is a window with a sketch of the construction and also the wall construction in the background.









Next is a close up of the edge showing the layers. 









Three of the windows are frosted with a pattern. I took a bunch of photos of the proto windows from the inside using different exposures and backgrounds ( as the train was traveling from Durango to the Cascade "Y" and back). After many iterations on Photo Shop and several trys at printing them out on clear decal paper I ended up with this. 









I dpulicated the wrought iron bed frame bed frame using brass tubing and wire and some beads from Hobby Lobby. The bed is completed with a piece of foam over a plywood base and covered material form a camisole I purchased at Kohl's. It was as close as I could come to the color and draping of the proto's velvet. I will also be using the same material for the drapes. 









A picture of the bed in the bedroom. The color is way off in this photo. I never could find anything that was close to the carpet in the proto so I just went with what I could find. The rug is from a picture that Peter Bunce sent me. I Photo Shopped it to the right demensions and printed it on a piece of paper towel. On the first try I just ran the paper towel through the printer by its self and ended up with a major paper jam. After clearing that I tried again with the towel taped to a sheet of regular paper. The results are pretty good and you have to look pretty closely to realize that it is not a woven rug! 









That is it for now, I'll try to get some in a few days. First I have to finish putting the utility and powder rooms back together (in our 1/1 house) now that I have finished retiling the floor.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Everybody! This project hasn't really died, I've just had too many other things going on, but I'm back at least for a while. Here is my latest progress. First I had to make 17 windows. I tried to make all the window openings the same but they turned out just enough different that each window had to be fitted seperately. The windows are made up in layers with 2 pieces of clear plastic and numerous little frame pieces all stuck together with super glue. 

Here is a window with a sketch of the construction and also the wall construction in the background.










Next is a close up of the edge showing the layers. 










Three of the windows are frosted with a pattern. I took a bunch of photos of the proto windows from the inside using different exposures and backgrounds ( as the train was traveling from Durango to the Cascade "Y" and back). After many iterations on Photo Shop and several trys at printing them out on clear decal paper I ended up with this. 










I dpulicated the wrought iron bed frame bed frame using brass tubing and wire and some beads from Hobby Lobby. The bed is completed with a piece of foam over a plywood base and covered material form a camisole I purchased at Kohl's. It was as close as I could come to the color and draping of the proto's velvet. I will also be using the same material for the drapes. 










A picture of the bed in the bedroom. The color is way off in this photo. I never could find anything that was close to the carpet in the proto so I just went with what I could find. The rug is from a picture that Peter Bunce sent me. I Photo Shopped it to the right demensions and printed it on a piece of paper towel. On the first try I just ran the paper towel through the printer by its self and ended up with a major paper jam. After clearing that I tried again with the towel taped to a sheet of regular paper. The results are pretty good and you have to look pretty closely to realize that it is not a woven rug! 










That is it for now, I'll try to get some in a few days. First I have to finish putting the utility and powder rooms back together (in our 1/1 house) now that I have finished retiling the floor.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm not sure what is going on. My first post this evening came up with no pictures, only little boxes with an X in the middle. I tried again and got the same result, so I edited the second post to delete it and add a comment about no pictures. Now I come back 3 hours later and low and behold both posts appear with pictures! The edit of my second post is nowhere to be found and I cannot edit the duplicate to get rid of it. OH!! the frustration of it all! OK that's my rant for the day. Please excuse me.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,

Your detail work is fabulous. I hope others can appreciate the level of effort you put into the windows. I assume they will be working windows. I love the bed. Someday I might try one.

That's a great idea for rugs. I found some fabric mounted-to-paper sheets at a local fabric shop. That's what I used for my widow shades. Made my life simpler.

Looking forward to the next update. Good luck on your home projects.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, 

That is really looking good. 

Mike


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve C, Thanks for fixing my post. I still don't know what I did wrong. I clicked on the little box to the left of the picture listing in my web space which brings up the address. I copied the address into my post as I have been doing for the last several years but for some reason that doesn't work any more. What do I need to do different? 

Doc and Mike, thanks for the kind comments. Doc I think you mentioned the paper backed cloth in one of your posts. It was one of those things I was going to remember for future reference but when the time came I didn't. Thanks for reminding me. And no, the windows will not be operable. I have not had very good luck with operating windows in my loco cabs, they all seem to break after a while. I thought of making some of them in an open position but ended up making them all closed.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night I finished the papreing of the cieling. I used photos of the proto car and PhotoShopped them to the size I needed. Then I cut the prints to get what I needed for each location and pasted them in place with spray-on contact cement. You can't really see any of this when the roof is on but it is cool just knowing it is there and it looks good when the roof is off.

The full roof









Close up of detail









I have one more window to build and install. Then there are numerous small details to complete before I am done. I also need to work on the couplers as a mod I made earlier restricts the movement too much and they derail on some of my curves.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The car is mostly done, still need to finish some details and add the lighting. I will be using the same chandeliers that Dac used in his. I thought about making some that were closer to the proto but after printing them out to scale decided that I don't have that much patience and my fingers are to clumsey. Here are a couple photos of the pres.car behind my other 2 recent projects, the parlor car and the Mason Bogie.


















The President's car right side









Left side









Front end. I was going to go with a simpler railing but decided to with the fancy one.









Back end. The drumhead was swiped from a Bachmann Big Hauler Bumble Bee. I scraped off the original logo and added my own printed on decal paper and applied to the drumhead surface. The brake rig is modified from the stock Accucraft.









The parlor section. I tried to model the drapes in the proto but they just would not look right no matter what I tried. The curtains are lace from the camisole I bought for drape and bedspread material.









The proto drapes.









The lace curtains.









The bedroom.









And here is the interior of the Parlor car with people added.









That's all for now, folks. I'm headed off to Colorado tomorrow for 10 days of playing with steam trains, 1/20 and 1/1, and camping around south west Colo. I may check back on this site when we get to my sister's home in Durango.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It thinks it's become a true masterpiece!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, great work!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Where did you get the seats that you used in the parlor car?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, your coments are much appreciated. Ray you can find the entire log of the parlor car build at Forums > G Scale Forums > Model Making 
AMS coach to Parlor car. The seats are made from the original AMS seats.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to have another go at modeling the drapes.
Here are the parlor drapes again









and the bedroom drapes









After some experimenting I found that I could simulate the draping of the material by gluing the material to a .010 thick styrene backing and then making multiple layers.
The backing pieces, I sprayed them with contact cement and applied them to the drape material.









The completed drape sections.









Then the pieces were stacked to form the drape. The color in most of my photos is way off, it should be a blue-green. I guess the lighting I'm using is wrong.









The end swag backing pieces









The completed drage with end swags applied.









The drapes installed left side









Right side









The bedroom drapes were made in similar fashion. Here they are installed. I left the lace that I had used earlier in place to kind of simulate the dingles on the edges of the drapes.









Next I need to tackle the lighting.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If interested in a take-away, the following are two PDF files with Winn's two topics that you can download a copy of.

The President's Car[/b]

AMS Coach to Parlor Car[/b]


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice work on the new drapes, they look great!


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW - thats all I can say.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding workmanship Winn!! Some of the best I've ever seen. 

Steve - your links don't work and there are no files in the specified directory on your 1st class space.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn,

I like your technique. The drapes came out very nicely. I'm putting this one away for future reference.

Doc


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen, Thankyou for the kind coments. I was rtather surprised to see this thread come back to the top of the stack. I still have not gotten around to installing lights. I bought 2 of the chandliers that Doc used in his fantastic car. I and several of the NM andCO live steamers will be running on our portable track at Railfest in Durango Aug 19 to 21. Come join us!


----------

